# The Law of The Garbage Truck



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

One day I hopped in a taxi and we took off for the airport. We were driving in the right lane when suddenly a car jumped out of a parking space right in front of us. My taxi driver slammed on his brakes, skidded, and missed the other car by just inches! The driver of the other car whipped his head around and started yelling at us. My taxi driver just smiled and waved at the guy. And I mean, he was really friendly. 
So I asked, 'Why did you just do that? This guy almost ruined your car and sent us to the hospital!' 
This is when my taxi driver taught me what I now call, 'The Law of the Garbage Truck.' 
He explained that many people are like garbage trucks. They run around full of garbage, full of frustration, full of anger, and full of disappointment. As their garbage piles up, they need a place to dump it and sometimes they'll dump it on you. Don't take it personally. Just smile, wave, wish them well, and move on. Don't take their garbage and spread it to other people at work, at home, or on the streets. 
The bottom line is that successful people do not let garbage trucks take over their day. Life's too short to wake up in the morning with regrets, so... Love the people who treat you right. Pray for the ones who don't. 
Life is ten percent what you make it and ninety percent how you take it!


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats a great way to look at life


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG, i LOVE this story! I'm trying really hard to etch it in to my brain for future recall purposes, lol. 

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A very wise taxi driver. You had a lot of great insight as well. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I love that story!

the taxi driver didnt happen to look like Morgan Freeman, did he?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow wish I got some more words of wisdom from my taxi drivers...the last one asked me to give him directions lol...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice way to approach life/people, thanks for that 

Umm Driving Miss Daisy AJ?


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Loved this! Thanks for sharing!  Wise taxi driver...


----------



## Shining Phoenix (Jun 1, 2009)

ntl said:


> Thats a great way to look at life


Indeed.



_AJ_ said:


> the taxi driver didnt happen to look like Morgan Freeman, did he?


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - I never equated it to the garbage truck analogy.
I always said "kill 'em with kindness; it'll knock 'em off their feet".

I did that when I worked at McDonald's in college. We were swamped and I was running around trying to help as many customers as I could (as usual :lol). A frustrated guy came up to me and gave me his order..."Big Mac, some F' fries....". I was nothing but nice to him. When I got him his order, he apologized! I said it was okay (I understood the frustration). 

You never know when it might work.


----------



## DawnLynn (Jul 15, 2009)

*The Law of the Garbage Truck*

Thanks for posting this great story! My name is Dawn, and I work with David J. Pollay, the author of The Law of the Garbage Truck™ - Beware of Garbage Trucks™! I just wanted to stop by and let you know that you can read the original story on David's blog davidjpollay.typepad.com. I know he'd love to have you stop by!

Also check out the video of people in New York City taking the No Garbage Trucks!™ Pledge: bewareofgarbagetrucks.com. It's pretty cool.

Thanks again!

Dawn


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

it would be so much more satisfying to smash the guys face instead of smiling at him


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

The Law of the Garbage Truck™ is a philosophy and strategy that allows people to take control of their lives. Millions around the world have already embraced the message of The Law.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that's a great way of thinking how to deal with people who are being difficult. it's important not to take things like that personally. if it hadn't been you, it would've been somebody else. these events have nothing to do with us personally. Hard lesson to learn.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

leonardess said:


> that's a great way of thinking how to deal with people who are being difficult. it's important not to take things like that personally. if it hadn't been you, it would've been somebody else. these events have nothing to do with us personally. Hard lesson to learn.


Based on the latest crap I've had to deal with, truer words could not be said!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Based on the latest crap I've had to deal with, truer words could not be said!


well, it really *is* true. *******s are *******s to everyone, unless they are the type to curry favor with those whom they deem more worthy or able to bestow benefits upon them. but generally, they're just *******s. and they treat people like crap not because they really think they're crap, they just don't bother to know anything about folks in general.

sorry to hear you're dealing with crap though.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

It reminds me of the related adage: If life gives you garbage-trucks, make garbage-truckaide.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

love this.


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

me.......too......


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

What a fantastic story, I will share it with some people I know! lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, I am glad I saw this, thank you for posting


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

shivam said:


> me.......too......


So was your signature inspired by this thread? :lol


----------



## pinkpurplepink (Jul 31, 2010)

wow. that is so awesome!

sounds like a book i recently read, the four agreement.
thank you for sharing!!!

love.


----------

